# Statistik Lachs-und Meerforellenfang in Norwegen 2004



## salmon Wim (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Lachsfreunde, 
Ich weiss nicht ob schon jemand die Sache hereingebracht hat aber das "Statistisk Sentralburo " in Norwegen hat Ende Januar die Fangstatistiken von Lachs-und Meerforelle sowohl für Süsswasser als für Salzwasser herausgebracht:
http://www.ssb.no/emner/10/05/elvefiske/main.html und http://www.ssb.no/emner/10/05/sjofiske/main.html . Hieraus ist ersichtlich dass die Fangmengen im Vergleich zu 2003 im Fluss um 33% ( Lachs) und 16% ( Meerforelle) zurückgegangen sind was bei den hohen Sommertemperaturen in 2004 ja nicht so wunderlich ist. Auch die Berufsfischer fingen ca 130 Tonnen  "weniger" was zT daraufzückzuführen ist dass es fast 10% weniger Berufsfischer gab wie im Vorjahr. Schliesslich hat sich herausgestellt dass , bedingt durch das warme Wasser, eine nicht unbedeutende Zahl von Lachsen vom Aufstieg abgesehen hat und zu den Futtergründen zurückgekehrt ist wobei der Laich zusammengeschrumpft ist.....(dies ist private Information). Ich hoffe nur dass dies nicht das Normalbild der Zukunft sein wird...
Wer mehr Information braucht..?
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## trond (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Statistik Lachs-und Meerforellenfang in Norwegen 2004*

Fuer die Kvina, Lyngna und Mandalselva waren es nicht nur zu hohe Lufttemperaturen. Es waren zu geringe Wasserstaende weil es hat zuwenig im ersten Halbjahr geregnet. Nur dadurch (zu geringe Fliessgeschwindigkeit, zu flach) wurde das Wasser schnell warm. 
Es war in Sørland bis mitte August zu warm und ohne Regen. In den Fjorden hatten wir 21 grad Wassertemperatur. Der Laks und der Sjøørret møgen das nicht.
Wir hatten letztes Jahr wochenlang auf Regen gehofft. Geangelt hatte kaum einer bei der Trockenheit. Nur Turisten.


----------



## salmon Wim (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Statistik Lachs-und Meerforellenfang in Norwegen 2004*

Hallo Trond, 
Mit warmem Wasser meine ich eigentlich das Meereswasser im Flussmündungsbereich. Dies war zT so warm dass viele Fische sich weiter ins Meer wenn nicht ganz zurückgezogen haben. Berufsfischer haben bei Spitzbergen Lachse vom Namsenstamm gefangen. Es gibt Beweise dafür dass Sie vorher am Namsen waren aber nicht hinaufgezogen sind. 
Ubrigens ,Klar dass es zu wenig Niederschlag gab. Wer vor 30 Jahren regelmässig in Norwegen war, fragt sich was ist denn hier los? Ein Urlaub ohne >50 % Regen war undenkbar (scheint mir wenigstens so...). 
Ubrigens kommt Ihr mit den Fangzahlen in Vest-Agder und Rogaland( ja fast nur Süd-Rogaland) sehr gut weg. Fast 62 Tonnen auf relativ kleinem Raum ist sagenhaft. Dabei wurden dort auch wenig Fische mit Netzen gefangen. Meist bin ich in den Flüssen rund Trondheim und Namsenfjord tätig. Es wird Zeit dass hier mit Netzen schlussgemacht wird. Mehr als 60 Tonnen nur vor dem Namsen ist fast 15% vom "gesamten" Netzfang in Norwegen! 
Leider war ich schon eine Weile,seit ich mich damals( 1985-1990)  mittels ua  NORTRA für Kalkzugabe eingesetzt habe, nicht mehr in Eurer Gegend . Den schönen Tengs-Bjerkreimselva und auch Mandalselva will ich mal gerne für einige Tage befischen. Schliesslich will das (mein) Auge auch was.
Machs gut 
salmon Wim


----------



## Karstein (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Statistik Lachs-und Meerforellenfang in Norwegen 2004*

Hallo Wim,

das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Zumindest Møre og Romsdal hatte zur Saisoneröffnung Anfang Juni doch ordentlich Niederschläge, sodass die Flüsse alle eine sehr hohe Wasserführung hatten? Und die Fjorde dort hatten solch niedrige Wassertemperaturen, dass die Makrelen und Seelachse erst spät hineinkamen. Da empfand ich 2003 wesentlich regenärmer und wärmer als 2004.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## salmon Wim (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Statistik Lachs-und Meerforellenfang in Norwegen 2004*

Hallo  Karsten, 
Süd-und Nord Trondelag haben rund 16 Juni , 25 Juli(weinig)  und 29 August grössere Regenmengen gehabt und dies kommt in der Statistik gut heraus. Selbst war ich am Skarnsundet in unserem Haus zwischen 24 Juli und 19 August und habe die ganze Zeit für Regen gebetet. Ohne Erfolg. In der Woche vorher war ich bei 35 grad am Volonga ( Nenets Republik) wo es schon 4 Wochen kein Regen mehr gegeben hatte und nachher war ich 10 Tage am Koppi-Fluss(Khabarovsk -Krai) wo wir gar nicht erst mit dem Boot vom Oberlauf abgeholt werden konnten weil die Boote nur max 15 statt 85 km hinaufkamen. Natürlich fängt man an diesen Stellen dennoch seine Fische aber nicht mit den gewohnten Stückzahlen( 50-100 pro Tag). 
Also in Inderoy nur Sonne, Sonne. Und da ist man froh wenn unser Ferienhaus am Fjord und nicht am Lachsfluss liegt. Ein Bisschen schwimmen, Barbecue und sich mit der Fliege auf Sei oder mit Paternoster auf Hering beschäftigen. 
Sicher hätte ich am Fiskumfossen meine Lachse fangen können aber das habe ich den fischgeilen Touristen überlassen die dort für 1-2 oder 3 Stunden eine Karte gekauft haben. Badewannenfischerei war schon  nie meine Sache.
More und Romsdal hatte es, verhältnismässig, tatsächlich nicht mal so schlecht. Viele Fische sind dort aber vor Ortsansässigen gefangen worden die , wie so oft, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt dort sein konnten. Freunde die am Driva und Surna waren sind enttäuscht zurückgekehrt. 
Für dieses Jahr ist die Erwartung zwiespaltig. Die Biologen erwarten einen nur mittelmässigen Aufstieg. Gewaltige Schneemengen im Fjell lassen auf eine mehr beständige Wasserführung hoffen. Sollte dazu die Netzfischerei im trondheimfjord schon in diesem Jahr eingeschränkt werden so könnte es eigentlich nur besser werden wie im Vorjahr.... Ubrigens bin ich seit kurzem Mitglied des JF Verein mit dem m.E. besten Lachsbestand pro Flusskilometer. Wenn dieser nach vorheriger Rotenonbehandlung  für 2006 wieder freigegeben wird muss ich dabei sein....
Wir werden wohl die Sibirienreisen auf 2006 verschieben.Wahrscheinlich werden wir in diesem Sommer wohl 7 Wochen in unserem Haus am Skarnsundet sein. Du bist mit Deiner Frau herzlich eingeladen.
Zur Not fangen wir Lachse mit der Trockenfliege im warmem Pool ( so wie Du es wahrscheinlich kennst von der Mündung der Oselva ( Richtung Molde).
Gruss
Marlies und salmon Wim


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2005)

*AW: Statistik Lachs-und Meerforellenfang in Norwegen 2004*

Hallo Wim,

herzlichen Dank für die Einladung! "Leider" haben Tanja und ich schon alle sechs Urlaubswochen mit Norwegen verplant und kommen nicht in die Nähe von Skarnsundet...

Aber vielleicht findest Du ja Zeit und kommst mit Marlies im Juni mal bei uns vorbei, falls der Batnfjordselva optimale Bedingungen bietet? Wenn´s nicht so weit von uns weg wäre, hätte ich ja auch die Rauma vorgeschlagen - aber der Batnfjordselva ist nun mal wesentlich dichter dran.

Lachse mit der Trockenfliege??? Habe ich auch noch nie versucht, klingt nach spaßiger Angelegenheit!  Oder meinst einen dreggenden Streamer mit seitlichem Knoten?

Viele Grüße an euch Zwei aus Berlin

Karsten


----------

